
China orders US consulate, Chengdu closed following US demands CN consulate shut - aspenmayer
https://twitter.com/i/events/1286518729052835840
======
aspenmayer
If the US doesn’t close their consulate in Chengdu, things are going to get
_interesting_?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23936665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23936665)

Original title was too long. It was:

China orders closure of US consulate in Chengdu following Washington’s demand
to shut Chinese outpost

~~~
mytailorisrich
Your shortened title is incorrect, though. It's a consulate that was asked to
shut, not the embassy. Crucial difference!

~~~
aspenmayer
Fixed it in time, thanks for the correction. Accuracy is a goal.

My original title misidentified the Chinese site in Houston, Texas as being an
embassy - this is my mistake. They are both consulates of the respective
countries. My bad.

Can you explain how they are different?

